# How the heck did that festivum get in my angel tank??!! :)



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Be very careful when friends offer you free plants. You just never know what you'll end up bringing home 

By the way, the tiny little discus at about 1:35 is my only Dale Jordan baby out of 11 to survive; got them around April/May if memory serves.






Apparently two GINORMOUS black angels snuck in as well  I have a sneaky feeling next time it's going to be a pearlscale golfball goldfish


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Looking great Shelly I love festivums . I added a few festivums to my discus tank but they started to get nasty with discus so now they are in the wife's angel tank and they are not as nasty with them. How big is that tank?


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

That is truly a seedy looking fish. I can't believe you went out and got a Festivum!!


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Discus Dave said:


> Looking great Shelly I love festivums . I added a few festivums to my discus tank but they started to get nasty with discus so now they are in the wife's angel tank and they are not as nasty with them. How big is that tank?


You really don't want to know, Dave  It's turning into the tank where everything else gets dumped:
13 blue angels
3 altums
2 black angels
3 stunted/runted discus
3 female bettas
1 VERY HAPPY male betta 
4 kribs
2 electric blue rams
1 festivum

My Osaka is only 41 gallons , BUT I'm running a 2217 and a 2028. The waste from those angels is pretty incredible. I'm glad this tank is bare bottom because it's pretty unbelieveable what I vacuum out of it every second day.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

josephl said:


> That is truly a seedy looking fish. I can't believe you went out and got a Festivum!!


Hey, cheeky monkey hat man......remind me: how many times did I say: "No" to the angels and festivum? Seriously - just how the heck did you do that? I'm STILL looking for the knife fish. If I find it in my purse tomorrow..... 

Did you see the color of the festivum? Looks just like a leaf fish. Completely different from when it was in your tank. Dang good trade for a giant Solomon if you ask me


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

-N/A- said:


> You really don't want to know, Dave  It's turning into the tank where everything else gets dumped:
> 13 blue angels
> 3 altums
> 2 black angels
> ...


I know how you feel Shelly . The wife's tank is 90 gallons and i have a xp4 and a ehiem 2075.I do a wc once a week at 80 to 90 %. In the tank i have

8 discus
8 atlums for ipu
6 assorted lg angels
2 gold gouramis
3 bnp plecos
8 rasboras
6 coires
3 clown loaches
3 apisto's
4 rainbows
3 female bettas
4 rummy nose
2 sliver tips tetras

I'm sure i'm missing a few more. Yes the angels do crap a lot and I wanted to do a bare bottom but the wife was not to happy with it.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey - with the bioload between our two tanks, we could have a pretty impressive community garden


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

yup in the spring and summer my tank water go to watering my bonsai's my garden.



-N/A- said:


> Hey - with the bioload between our two tanks, we could have a pretty impressive community garden


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

cheeky monkey hat man - lol that is funny...

Did the monkey climb into your place and release those fish?


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

charles said:


> cheeky monkey hat man - lol that is funny...
> 
> Did the monkey climb into your place and release those fish?


For the love of god, Charles - PLEASE stop selling that man FISH!!!! All I know is I repeatedly said: "No thanks. I can't take your nuclear power plant freakishly large angels and festivum. I have no room in my tanks". Yet, here there are in my tank. He's mentioned the 23 inch zebra knife fish a couple of times now. I'm worried, Charles. Very worried


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Tell him to take to me


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

charles said:


> Tell him to take to me


I'll check my jacket pockets to see if he threw it in when I wasn't looking. Otherwise, I'll tell him to take it to you. It's HUGE, getting way too brave, likes sniffing corys and expensive plecos and apparently enjoys bouncing its sonar out at the discus and parting them like the Red Sea as they scramble to get away from it.....I think it's planning something BIG


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

charles said:


> Tell him to take to me


I'll bring him once I can catch him. The darn thing is at least 18 inches long and a good 11/2 inches to 2 inches thick top to bottom. Looks really funny coming out to delicately eat frozen blood worms and live black worms.

Charles - be warned, he comes with his buddy, a 3" Pearl Scale goldfish that has been raised with Altums and Discus


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

-N/A- said:


> For the love of god, Charles - PLEASE stop selling that man FISH!!!! All I know is I repeatedly said: "No thanks. I can't take your nuclear power plant freakishly large angels and festivum. I have no room in my tanks". Yet, here there are in my tank. He's mentioned the 23 inch zebra knife fish a couple of times now. I'm worried, Charles. Very worried


Don't forget the knife fish and gold fish come as a package and you think the goldfish is really cute


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

gold fish? how is that possible in a discus tank?


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

How did I miss this thread? Awesome. I love those blue angels! Hmmm.....nope. Saving the cube for the other flat fish. 

Really nice tank, Shelley.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> How did I miss this thread? Awesome. I love those blue angels! Hmmm.....nope. Saving the cube for the other flat fish.
> 
> Really nice tank, Shelley.


What's that? Did you say you wanted some blue angels? I can set you up and they are perfectly fine with discus as I have three in that tank - although the discus are not much bigger than a twoonie  If you take 6 or more, I'll even throw in a free festivum


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

charles said:


> gold fish? how is that possible in a discus tank?


Yes, Joe - please tell us all how that's possible


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

-N/A- said:


> Yes, Joe - please tell us all how that's possible


It just thinks of itself as a fat pearl scale discus


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I think a Black Moor would fit in much better.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> I think a Black Moor would fit in much better.


It DID!!!!! Yup, he tried that experiment too until the Black Moor outgrew the tank


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

-N/A- said:


> It DID!!!!! Yup, he tried that experiment too until the Black Moor outgrew the tank


Correct. The first goldfish experiment was a black moor that grew way way too fast and was given away to a hair dresser. This pearl scale is the replacment


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Just in case anyone was wondering ......


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

-N/A- said:


> Just in case anyone was wondering ......


Nicely done, forgot I sent you that picture .

Living proof that a Black Moor can live happily with 3 medium sized Altums, 2 wild discus, 2 domestic discus(rescued from the 240 gallon because the other fish were not allowing them to eat) and a mix of plecos, cories, loaches and platies in a 72 gallon acrylic hex tank


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

That's a beautiful Black Moor. Velvety black as it should be. Still lusting for that goldfish tank some day. Maybe when I get tired of plecos/discus some day, that cube would be perfect. Fancy goldfish don't need much space anyway, as they are lousy swimmers.


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> That's a beautiful Black Moor. Velvety black as it should be. Still lusting for that goldfish tank some day. Maybe when I get tired of plecos/discus some day, that cube would be perfect. Fancy goldfish don't need much space anyway, as they are lousy swimmers.


It better be a beautiful black moor, it got discus quality food and discus quality water changes.

It was kind of stupid though, got sucked into the python daily until it got too fat to fit into the intake.

And...you can easily keep discus, plecos and wild discus together...trust me.

I have a beautiful pearl scale to fill your discus tank until the fish arrive if you want


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Fancy goldfish don't need much space anyway, as they are lousy swimmers.


Um, someone forgot to tell Joe's goldfish that!! That black moor was a VERY impressive swimmer and FAST as anything. The current orange/white golfball, not so much, but still a good swimmer.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

you guys are all strange. lol. gotta watch the goldfish and sucking instruments..i had one who got his whole head sucked off once..


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

aprils aquarium said:


> you guys are all strange. lol. gotta watch the goldfish and sucking instruments..i had one who got his whole head sucked off once..


Yeah, I had a black moor (in my seocnd tank when I was 12) where I sucked out an eye. It lived for years, but I felt bad every time I saw it.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Yeah, I had a black moor (in my seocnd tank when I was 12) where I sucked out an eye. It lived for years, but I felt bad every time I saw it.


you must be hungry trying to eat a goldfish's eyeball.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

charles said:


> you must be hungry trying to eat a goldfish's eyeball.


We're Chinese. Everything is food.


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> We're Chinese. Everything is food.


Feeder goldfish stew...yummy 

Or in N/A's case - feeder guppy stew


----------

